# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  Που μπορω να βρω τιουνερ?

## giorgos

Γεια σας ξέρει κάποιος που μπορώ να βρω τιουνερ για τιβι?αν γίνεται και μεταχειρισμένο ψάχνω για μια τελεφουνκεν το mtp bg 2003.
ευνοείται οτι ψάχνω σε Ελλάδα κάτι και οχι να το παραγγείλω απο εξω

----------


## east electronics

πια τελεφουνκεν ειναι αυτη ????ανεβασε καμμια φωτο ...μπορει να το εχω

----------


## giorgos

TELEFUNKEN PALCOLOR MP142M.Αν δεν σε βοηθαει αυτο πες μου να ανεβασω φωτο.

NA H ΦΩΤΟ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/211533156/Photo-0232.jpg

Εχει 8 ακιδες συνδεσεις με τη πλακετα

----------


## alex504

> Γεια σας ξέρει κάποιος που μπορώ να βρω τιουνερ για τιβι?αν γίνεται και μεταχειρισμένο ψάχνω για μια τελεφουνκεν το mtp bg 2003.
> ευνοείται οτι ψάχνω σε Ελλάδα κάτι και οχι να το παραγγείλω απο εξω


Eχω πολλα σε πολυ καλη κατασταση ανεβασε μια ποιο καθαρη φωτογραφια για να δω τα ποδια του τιουνερ

----------


## jim philips

Καλησπερα φιλε τι προβλημα σου κανει αυτο το tuner?

----------


## giorgos

> Καλησπερα φιλε τι προβλημα σου κανει αυτο το tuner?


Βασικά δέν πιάνει μπορώ να πιάσω κανένα κανάλι όταν κάνω αναζήτηση.
Η τηλεόραση έχει αυτό το σασι   http://rapidshare.com/files/21226364...schreibung.pdf

Μπορεί να είναι θέμα πυκνωτών?αν ναί ποιούς πρέπει να κοιτάξω βάση του σχεδίου?
ευχαρτιστώ

----------


## alex504

*Πρόσεξε λίγο σε παρακαλώ* 
*Κοίταξε δυο πράγματα πρώτα μπορεί να φταίει η ενδιάμεση συχνότητα διπλά από το* *tuner*
*Και επίσης τα συγκεκριμένα μοντέλα καίνε μια αντίσταση δεξιά μέσα στο σασί  από το* *tuner η οποία τροφοδότη με ρεύμα για να δουλέψει το* *tuner*



> Βασικά δέν πιάνει μπορώ να πιάσω κανένα κανάλι όταν κάνω αναζήτηση.
> Η τηλεόραση έχει αυτό το σασι   http://rapidshare.com/files/21226364...schreibung.pdf
> 
> Μπορεί να είναι θέμα πυκνωτών?αν ναί ποιούς πρέπει να κοιτάξω βάση του σχεδίου?
> ευχαρτιστώ

----------


## east electronics

σωσττος ο αλεξ ....εκτος απο ολα αναζητας σε καποιο ποδαρακι του τιουνερ μια ταση 33 βολτ που ειναι απαραιτητη για να δουλεψει το τιουνερ ..... ψαχνωντας την γραμμη των 33 βολτ θα βρεις οτι πισω της εχει ζενερ πυκνωτη και αντισταση προστασιας ....ειναι πολυ πιθανο το προβλημα σου να ειναι εκει ....

υποθετω οτι η τηλεοραση βγαζει χιονι  αλλα δεν συντονιζει σε κανενα καναλι

----------


## alex504

> σωσττος ο αλεξ ....εκτος απο ολα αναζητας σε καποιο ποδαρακι του τιουνερ μια ταση 33 βολτ που ειναι απαραιτητη για να δουλεψει το τιουνερ ..... ψαχνωντας την γραμμη των 33 βολτ θα βρεις οτι πισω της εχει ζενερ πυκνωτη και αντισταση προστασιας ....ειναι πολυ πιθανο το προβλημα σου να ειναι εκει ....
> 
> υποθετω οτι η τηλεοραση βγαζει χιονι  αλλα δεν συντονιζει σε κανενα καναλι


όταν κάνει χιόνια και δεν βρίσκεις κανένα σταθμό αλλάζουμε την αντίσταση η οποία βρίσκετε δίπλα από το ολοκληρωμένο το μεγάλο δεξιά του η αντίσταση είναι ΠΑΝΟ ΣΤΟ ΣΑΣΙ RH04 27k μισό watt
δες την φοτο  http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/e...ntel/012-1.jpg

----------


## giorgos

Τελικά το πρόβλημα λύθηκε σε μια γωνία της πλακέτας και απο την άλλη πλευρά του τιούνερ είχαν κοπεί 4 διάδρομοι κοντά στον μ/σ υψηλής οι οποίοι δεν φαινόντουσαν σχεδόν καθόλου (είχε βάλει και καποιος το χεράκι του πρίν απο εμένα απο ότι γνωρίζω καθώς ήταν κομένα και τα καλώδια που πηγαίνουν στο ηχείο αλλα τα συνδεσα και αυτά)  οπότε αφου τους ένωσα ολλα καλα.

Ευχαριστώ για το χρονο σας

----------

